# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Объектив SIGMA AF 70-300 mm f/4-5.6 APO Canon

## ЖеЛеЗяКа

В хорошем состоянии, линзы чистые, автофокус, диафрагма работают. есть немного пылинок внутри, но на качество фото не влияют(особенности конструкции).

Комплект: объектив, бленда, передняя крышка,(задней нет), коробка.

Причина продажи: не использую.

Цена 2000 гривен, торг. тел: 0937292171 Олег



Высококачественный универсальный телеобъектив-зум для цифровых и пленочных камер. Оптимален для работы в любых «длиннофокусных» жанрах и съемки крупным планом. Компактная конструкция, скругленная 9-лепестковая диафрагма, низкодисперсионные элементы, многослойное просветление линз, минимальная дистанция фокусировки 150 см.

Отличное соотношение цены и качества. Отлично годится для съемки спорта, макро, природы, портреты крупным планом.

----------

